# Kansas City Area Wanting to Adopt



## 71Vega (Jul 15, 2007)

Hello everyone! My sons and I have just finished our new pigeon loft and it is time to put some birds in it. We currently have 3 birds, one for each of my children, but we would like to get about 20-30 birds total eventually. If anyone around has a few birds available it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

If you are open to shipping, you will likely have no problems filling your loft, lol.
Here's a link to someone wanting to find homes for two that have been hand
raised/fed since babies:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=21683

Keep an eye to the adoption section and I'm sure you will do well.
Thanks for providing homes for pigeons.

fp


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

i Found This On Eggbid.com. They Have Birds For Sale Here Is the Link http://www.eggbid.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=1184739314
That I hope will Take You To The Page There On There also In Kansas.
The Preson Is Selling around 200 Rollers. And Its Buy 1 Or how Ever many you want. You pick Sexes And Color.


----------

